# 96374 IV Push : define "push", please



## CarolLR (Jul 19, 2013)

Just to set the scene, I am in Primary Care, not chemotherapy.

My doc frequently administers Rocephin and Depo Medrol, but does not like to give a direct injection (too painful for the patient, he says) so he does it via IV.

Here's an example:

Patient comes in for pneumonia.  Doc says give Rocephin.  The nurse takes a bag of saline, puts the Rocephin in the bag via injection, then puts an IV line in the patient and runs the bag of saline/Rocephin.

For a very long time, this has been billed as:

OV
96365 Infusion
J7050 Saline
J0696 Rocephin

I am now being told we should also have been billing 96374 IV Push.  My nurse does not believe a "Push" is taking place in this scenario.  She defines a "Push" as the pushing of a medication directly into the vein via the IV tubing.  I am being told a "Push" also can be defined as the pushing of the medication into the saline bag?  Does anyone have any documentation clarifying this?

If I can bill for a push in addition to the other services, this would help us financially.  My doc does a LOT of these.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Jmate (Jul 19, 2013)

An IV push is defined as the rapid injection of a solution or medication directly into a vein. I believe your nurse is correct , otherwise all IV infusions would be considered a "push".
Thanks


----------



## jjstauffer62 (Jul 23, 2013)

My understanding, is that a push is directly into the vein.  Also, If you are putting/mixing the Rocephin in the NS (J7050)-I don't believe the NS (J7050) is billable separately in that case.  Depending on time of the Infusion of the Rocephin would be billed as follows:
96374 (if under 15 minutes)
J0696

or

96365 (if over 15 minutes)
J0696

Hope this helps,
Jennifer Stauffer, CPC


----------



## ksd (Jul 23, 2013)

Any infusion less than 15 minutes should be coded as an intravenous push injection.


----------

